# New bikes from bikesdirect?



## Oaklander (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anyone have any info/updates on this? It was posted on a thread by the bikes direct guy, but the thread has been closed...


colors
matt black
bright blue
dark green

sizes 49, 52, 54, 56, 58, 61

Frame 100% Cr-Mo, Water Bottle Mount
Fork Triple Butted 100% Cr-Mo w/ Fender Mounts
Headset Ritchey 1-1/8" Threadless
Handlebars Alloy Bullhorn
Stem Forged Alloy, 7 Degree
Grips Velo Cushion Wrap Foam
Brake Lever Tektro RX4.1, Alloy, F&R
Brake(s) Tektro 510A Dual Pivot Caliper F&R
Seat Post Micro Adjust Alloy 27.2
Crankset FSA Vero3-pc Alloy, 170mm, Sealed Bearing, 46T Alloy
Chain KMC Z410 Silver
Pedal Wellgo Alloy w/ Cage & Toe Clips
Rim Alex R500, 32H, Double Wall w/ CNC Sidewalls, w/ Stainless 14Ga. Spokes
Front Hub Formula High Flange Alloy, 32H, Sealed Bearing,
Rear Hub Formula High Flange Alloy, 32H, Sealed Bearing 16T FW/Fixed Flip Flop
Tires Kenda K176, 700 X 28c


price will be $299 or $319 depending on exchange rate
no sales tax except in Texas; free shipping in 48 contential states
and delivery is in April

very simple decals
brand DAWES
model - 2009 SST [not bike currently on site]

we ordered a lot
but they will sell out quick
I feel this bike will become the new standard for a super SS/Track deal with brakes
__________________


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> lmfao


Yeah, that's not a BD emp posting an ad...


----------



## Oaklander (Feb 26, 2008)

What, do you guys just sit around all day waiting for people to write about bikes direct?


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Oaklander said:


> What, do you guys just sit around all day waiting for people to write about bikes direct?


No, it usually happens often enough that you don't have to wait around too long for it.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Spring is coming!


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> Yeah, that's not a BD emp posting an ad...


I think the OP wants to know when they'll be available. What would be the point of a shill bringing it up when it does not exist yet? Besides, when they are available it would be more effective if Mike simply made the announcement.

Pretty funny you getting wanked because the topic of BD comes up in their forum.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

rogerstg said:


> I think the OP wants to know when they'll be available. What would be the point of a shill bringing it up when it does not exist yet? Besides, when they are available it would be more effective if Mike simply made the announcement.
> 
> Pretty funny you getting wanked because the topic of BD comes up in their forum.


Um, exposure?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

rogerstg said:


> .
> 
> Pretty funny you getting wanked because the topic of BD comes up in their forum.


FYI, This was posted in the fixed/single speed forum and moved to this forum. You'd have no way of knowing that unless you saw the thread over there... sorry


----------



## SSSasky (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

they used to eat the sales tax in texas. I guess times are tough for old BD.


----------

